# legal or not ?



## donald236 (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all

im in marion nc and i go just about every where and get a lot of computer junk . ive been doing this for about 4 years now . i have a stock 
pile of circuit boards for gold refining . the question is i was just told that 
it is ilegal to own or have this in your home . and that it is just like having a meth lab and carrys the same penilty as such it sounds like the man is paranoid to me but i just need some one to give me some insight 
on this . the man i get this from fixes computers for a living . any and all 
suggestions would be helpfull 

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not an attorney, nor do I profess to have the knowledge one might enjoy------but unless there is a local ordinance against such storage, I'd be surprised to hear it's illegal. We've lost a lot of our rights in this country of late, but I don't believe that's one of them. What an individual does in his private residence, assuming it's not an illegal activity, is generally of no concern to the law. Once you become a business and interact with the public, that may not be the case. 

As I said, I'm no attorney----so I welcome any corrections to errors I may have made. I don't normally respond where I have no knowledge, but this one cries for some opinions and proper answers. In my opinion, if what you're told is true, it's an outrage. 

Do not assume what you've been told is even close to the truth. I suggest you make a phone call to the county seat, and ask the opinion of the legal beagles. Do so by blocking your phone number, and do not identify yourself if you have concerns about flying under the radar.

Harold


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 26, 2008)

Some may disagree with me, but here is some of what I know first hand.

First, you need to check with local zoning laws to see if your area allows recycling, then you need to check to see if your county requires a business license, then you need to file with state and federal agencies for tax reasons as a business, then you need to advise EPA about your new recycling company, next you may be inspected if you process your material so you may need permits for removal or shipping of hazmat solutions or if you break apart monitors and such, then you need to contact your local fire department and provide a list of hazmat solutions you have onsite and also you need to post hazmat signs outside the building. You need to post MSDS on all solutions used on site. If you hire employee's you need to meet any laws related to access for the disabled. Last, you may need to meet regulations related to workplace safety (OSHA).

Direct answer, you may be breaking the law if you do it in your home.
I can tell you the first person to report you is someone that knows what you are doing.
There may be others here with more knowledge than I,


----------



## donald236 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok thanks for the info. i think i do need to cheak on the busness end of the deal . im trying to get out of most of the computer stuff except the towers , servers ect (the ones that have the circuit boards in them) realy all i want to do is refine now that i know a little more about it .
i still have a lot of questions that i cannot find . ive watched the video clips on steves web site ,and some questions still remain. like for example 
first let me explane that i understand the first 2 steps of the acid - perxoid
style of refining ,but i dont understand the 3rd part. steve says that he delouted his stuff 3 times .how much is that? and also what exatly is the clear stuff that he made up and then poured into that solution ? next how long do you let it settel and get clear ? after it clears and there is no more 
gold in the solution except whats in the bottem of the container what do you do next ? this is just a example of some of the questions that i have .
also getting back on the subject , like i said what i want to do is just circuit boards . like i said i think the man is parnoid but under the circumstanses i think it would be wise to find out if i need a busness licenes or not . this town is a backwards town if you know what i mean 
if any body has any more info or suggestions i would be very happy man 
and just to let every body know im doing this inside my home as a full time income and/or busness and i want to grow bigger but if the laws are to stiff i may just keep it inside my home

please ignore the spelling im not very good as you can tell


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

donald236 said:


> steve says that he delouted his stuff 3 times .how much is that? and also what exatly is the clear stuff that he made up and then poured into that solution ? next how long do you let it settel and get clear ? after it clears and there is no more
> gold in the solution except whats in the bottem of the container what do you do next ? this is just a example of some of the questions that i have .



Don,

Diluted three times over means three parts water 1 part concentrated gold solution (300 mL Water to 100 mL water). The amounts are not really critical, in fact dilution is not really required as gold will drop from concentrated solutions also.

The clear stuff is Sodium Metabisulfite (SMB). You can use it dry or you can dissolve it in water if you like. Use an amount of SMB equal or greater than the amount of gold you expect to get out. So if you dissolved 5 grams of gold foils from the AP reaction, add a little more than 5 grams of SMB to the gold solution. Test the solution after adding SMB, use stannous chloride, if the result is a purple color add more SMB. Let the gold powder settle overnight.

The next day you can gingerly pour off the excess solution or you can siphon it off. Leave the gold in the bottom of the beaker. Rinse three times with hot water. Rinse three more times with boiling HCl. Finish up with three washes of hot water. These washes should only be enough liquid to cover the gold powder. 

Lastly dry the washed gold powder in the same beaker it was precipitated in over a gentle heat while swirling the beaker around. Don't overheat and don't let the gold stick to the beaker. The gold never leaves the beaker it's precipitated in until it is fully washed and dried.

Steve


----------



## donald236 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok thanks a million that helps a lot . you said rinse three more times with boiling hcl . what is that and how do you boil it ? put it on the stove ? also the gold foils is that wet or dry weight ? what is stannous chloride ? is that gold detection liquid or is that ammoina detection liquid ? and if the color is purple how much more do you use ? one more gram ? by the way you have been a huge help to me . before i was told about this forum i tryed to study it out with limited results and now im getting all the answers i need to do it right 
THANKS A MILLION


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2008)

donald236 said:


> you said rinse three more times with boiling hcl . what is that and how do you boil it ? put it on the stove ? also the gold foils is that wet or dry weight ? what is stannous chloride ? is that gold detection liquid or is that ammoina detection liquid ? and if the color is purple how much more do you use ? one more gram ? by the way you have been a huge help to me . before i was told about this forum i tryed to study it out with limited results and now im getting all the answers i need to do it right
> THANKS A MILLION


Please forgive my intrusion---and please DO take my message to heart. 

This is a perfect example of why not only you-----but EVERYONE that wants to process gold, silver and the platinum metals, should do nothing until they have purchased a copy of Hoke's book. 

You clearly understand that you're running blindly, and have no clue. That book will hold your hand and explain all of these things in a way that it will make sense to you. It will instruct you on what you need, how to make solutions, how to apply them, how to test, how to refine, how to melt----the list goes on. 

There is no better starting point for you, or anyone else, than buying that book. Do so, and read it well. Read it until you understand what it's saying. It is written in plain language. You need not be a chemist to understand. Most of your questions will be answered, and you'll make better decisions in the bargain. 

It won't address recycling of E scrap, but once you understand the basics of refining, it's dead easy to see what you must do to extract the values. The rest you can learn here, on this forum, but you really should be walking before you attempt to run. That's what Hoke's book will do for you. 

Harold


----------



## donald236 (Feb 27, 2008)

ok thanks first where do i find the hokes book and how much can i expect to pay?


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2008)

donald236 said:


> ok thanks first where do i find the hokes book and how much can i expect to pay?



I recall posting a couple sources recently, quoting information posted by others, but I'll be damned if I can find the post, even by searching. Mean time, here's a source, thanks to GSP----where you can buy the book for something under $75. I recall that the reader that posted the other source had mentioned he had found it somewhat cheaper. Perhaps someone will provide the necessary information. I've spent more time looking than I should have. 

Don't consider the cost of the book-----the value contained within is worth more money than you'll ever understand--especially if you have to research the information you so sorely need. It's written for people just like you, and it's a tutorial, not just a bunch of words that make no sense. 

Remember----everything you learn about refining jeweler's waste can be applied to other sources-----it's the basic concept you need to learn, and that's what it will teach you. 

Here's what GSP offered:



> You can find Hoke's "Refining Precious Metals Wastes" here - scroll down - 5th from bottom. Well worth $74. In the early '70's, long before it was republished, our company thought enough of it to pay $500 for a photocopy. Keep in mind, though, that it mainly involves jewelry scrap.
> 
> http://www.ipmi.org/publications/index_non.cfm



Harold


----------



## donald236 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey harold thanks for the info . i went to that web site you refered me to to get the hokes book but they want me to have a credit card unforntly i dont have a card the only way i can pay for a book like that one is a money oder . do you know do you know where i can pick up that book via a money oder? any info would be helpfull thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 2, 2008)

I can help you. IPMI is a few miles from my house. 

PM me to make arrangements.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. 

Harold


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 12, 2008)

donald236 said:


> ok thanks a million that helps a lot . you said rinse three more times with boiling hcl . what is that and how do you boil it ? put it on the stove ? also the gold foils is that wet or dry weight ? what is stannous chloride ? is that gold detection liquid or is that ammoina detection liquid ? and if the color is purple how much more do you use ? one more gram ? by the way you have been a huge help to me . before i was told about this forum i tryed to study it out with limited results and now im getting all the answers i need to do it right
> THANKS A MILLION



Although I am new, to anyone reading this.. Never boil HCL or any other chemical or acid on your stove in your kitchen. Not only is this dangerous, it can destroy anything metal that the fumes come in contact with. Your health is never worth risking.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey pilotdan
thanks for the advise


----------



## wetwillie (Jan 13, 2009)

seems like someplace on this forum there was a link to d/l the whole book, which I did. I do not remember where on forum it was though.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2009)

wetwillie said:


> seems like someplace on this forum there was a link to d/l the whole book, which I did. I do not remember where on forum it was though.



:arrow: Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1].M Hoke http://tinyurl.com/5ld6kf (REV) (Free Download)


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2009)

don i know your post is a year old. i live in lincoln county
and the only thing i've been cited for is the mess my stuff creates.
once every three months thr zoning officer comes out to tell me too
clean it up

renegade


----------

